# flavoring my bud?



## mrn3wman (Nov 7, 2009)

i have a plant that is days from harvest and i recently read a artical on how to flavor your bud rite befor harvest. it said if i dont feed the plant for like a day or two and then feed it like concitrated pineapple juice it would suck that up and smell and taste like pineapple. is this true?


----------



## FUM (Nov 7, 2009)

I've never herd of this before. Seams like there would to much acid in the mix. I'd say no. Peace out


----------



## kaotik (Nov 7, 2009)

best 'flavor' for marijuana IMO.. marijuana. 

don't try flavoring with any additives, if you really want different 'flavors' get some of those juicy J rolling papers or something.
i never get why people want to cover up that great taste.. unless they grew it badly and it tastes chemically or something.


----------



## mrn3wman (Nov 7, 2009)

thanx very much  no my  plant is gorgouse lol i just wouldnt mind sum tropical flavors lol but i wont do it now thanx


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2009)

mrn3wman said:
			
		

> i have a plant that is days from harvest and i recently read a artical on how to flavor your bud rite befor harvest. it said if i dont feed the plant for like a day or two and then feed it like concitrated pineapple juice it would suck that up and smell and taste like pineapple. is this true?



The pH of concentrated pineapple juice is around 3.2-4.0--not something I would want to water my plants with, even if it did work (but it doesn't).  Like Hick said, if this worked his plants would taste like bat poo.


----------



## FUM (Nov 7, 2009)

That's good.


----------

